# Random Questions with no real answers



## Surlysomething (Aug 24, 2012)

Post 'em up. 

I'll start.


_Why do you feel it necessary to share your bodily functions noises with us all day long?
_


----------



## biglynch (Aug 24, 2012)

Am I the only person to sort M&M's by colour, and why do I do it?


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 24, 2012)

biglynch said:


> Am I the only person to sort M&M's by colour, and why do I do it?



You're not the only person! I do that with jelly bellies, bridge mixture, ju jubes. Haha. A lot of people like organization.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 24, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> You're not the only person! I do that with jelly bellies, bridge mixture, ju jubes. Haha. A lot of people like organization.



good good im not on my own then. I once sorted a 1kg bag of jelly beans. Took ages.


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 24, 2012)

biglynch said:


> good good im not on my own then. I once sorted a 1kg bag of jelly beans. Took ages.



With me, it's Quality Street. Have to spread them on the floor and get them all sorted into the different types when I open a new tin. There are never enough purple ones or green triangles and this always proves the point, lol!


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> With me, it's Quality Street. Have to spread them on the floor and get them all sorted into the different types when I open a new tin. There are never enough purple ones or green triangles and this always proves the point, lol!



Voila! I even took a photo the last time I did this! 

View attachment Quality Street!.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 24, 2012)

biglynch said:


> good good im not on my own then. I once sorted a 1kg bag of jelly beans. Took ages.



Haha. But there must have been huge satisfaction after. There are a few flavours that horrify me so if I had the chance to segregate them from the delicious ones, i'm all for it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 24, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Voila! I even took a photo the last time I did this!



OH! I get Quality Street every Christmas!


----------



## biglynch (Aug 24, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Voila! I even took a photo the last time I did this!



its true! purple ones and green triangles are way better than the rest of the tin. And why did they not give you enough green triangles for a full hexagon.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 24, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. But there must have been huge satisfaction after. There are a few flavours that horrify me so if I had the chance to segregate them from the delicious ones, i'm all for it.



yerp i was feeling Boss for about day. only one i hate is the pina colada or coconut flavours... Pah!


----------



## fritzi (Aug 24, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> You're not the only person! I do that with jelly bellies, bridge mixture, ju jubes. Haha. A lot of people like organization.





Librarygirl said:


> With me, it's Quality Street. Have to spread them on the floor and get them all sorted into the different types when I open a new tin. There are never enough purple ones or green triangles and this always proves the point, lol!





Surlysomething said:


> Haha. But there must have been huge satisfaction after. There are a few flavours that horrify me so if I had the chance to segregate them from the delicious ones, i'm all for it.





biglynch said:


> its true! purple ones and green triangles are way better than the rest of the tin. And why did they not give you enough green triangles for a full hexagon.



Incredible thread - I can agree 105% with everything posted!
(... and even have re-sorted Quality Street into a glass jar with the favorite green and purple ones down at the bottom to save them for last .... feeding the top ones I don't like so much to visitors ....)

When has that ever happened???


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 24, 2012)

Wtf is quality street?

Edit: this is a real question that needs a real answer!!


----------



## fritzi (Aug 24, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Wtf is quality street?
> 
> Edit: this is a real question that needs a real answer!!



See Librarygirl's great pic!

A tin of traditional English toffees and chocolate bonbons (now part of Nestlé) - you can get them all over the place, internationally mainly in airport shops.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2012)

biglynch said:


> good good im not on my own then. I once sorted a 1kg bag of jelly beans. Took ages.


Thank God I'm not the only one who does this.


----------



## Goreki (Aug 25, 2012)

Why is it always more fun to mock idiots than to be a Zen Master, and ignore them?


----------



## seeker421 (Aug 25, 2012)

Do children have as much fun in childhood as adults do in adultry?


----------



## MrBob (Aug 25, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Wtf is quality street?
> 
> Edit: this is a real question that needs a real answer!!


 A tin of evil tasting confectionary, it's a complete bust.

And I've gone right off Cadbury's roses since they stopped putting Turkish Delights in them.


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 25, 2012)

MrBob said:


> A tin of evil tasting confectionary, it's a complete bust.
> 
> And I've gone right off Cadbury's roses since they stopped putting Turkish Delights in them.



Yes you're either a Roses or a Quality Street person in this country. And they keep changing both ( but never losing the pesky strawberry creams). And no (sigh) they are not the same without the Turkish delights...
(Thank you Mr Bob for sending me back into the realms of that particular fantasy at bedtime!)


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 25, 2012)

Goreki said:


> Why is it always more fun to mock idiots than to be a Zen Master, and ignore them?


Because of the instant gratification of venting your spleen.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 26, 2012)

Why do I feel like almost everything is complete and utter bullshit and that human beings worry and fret over the damndest things that in the end really don't matter?


----------



## djudex (Aug 26, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Why do I feel like almost everything is complete and utter bullshit and that human beings worry and fret over the damndest things that in the end really don't matter?



Because it is and we do. That's why we distract ourselves with the internet and TV.

Just kidding, I love life and it's multisplendoured glory


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 26, 2012)

djudex said:


> Because it is and we do. That's why we distract ourselves with the internet and TV.
> 
> Just kidding, I love life and it's multisplendoured glory



This.
Exactly.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 27, 2012)

Can you not smell yourself? Really?

Ugh.


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 27, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "_Wtf is quality street?
> 
> Edit: this is a real question that needs a real answer!!_"


My first thought was that it sounds like some sort of boy-band.



Surlysomething said:


> "_Can you not smell yourself? Really?
> 
> Ugh._"


I will go out on a limb and say "No." That folks who smell really have no idea of how they smell to other people....


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 27, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> My first thought was that it sounds like some sort of boy-band.
> 
> I will go out on a limb and say "No." That folks who smell really have no idea of how they smell to other people....



I believe I should be aloud to carry a sign and use it on anyone that is a stinkasaurus.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Aug 27, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> With me, it's Quality Street. Have to spread them on the floor and get them all sorted into the different types when I open a new tin. There are never enough purple ones or green triangles and this always proves the point, lol!



If you start sorting them by Dewey Decimal numbers, you may need professional help. Of course, if someone came to help you eat them all up - no problem!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 27, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I believe I should be aloud to carry a sign and use it on anyone that is a stinkasaurus.



ALLOWED. Hahahaha.


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> If you start sorting them by Dewey Decimal numbers, you may need professional help. Of course, if someone came to help you eat them all up - no problem!



Haha! No, not quite that bad yet! Though I have often thought I'd like to run a sweetshop, which might lead to careful sweet shelving!

Well yes, I just need to find a lovely BHM to help me with all those strawberry creams!


----------



## MrBob (Aug 28, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Haha! No, not quite that bad yet! Though I have often thought I'd like to run a sweetshop, which might lead to careful sweet shelving!
> 
> Well yes, *I just need to find a lovely BHM to help me with all those strawberry creams*!



You go too far, there are just some things a woman should never ask a man to do, Strawberry creams are near the top of that list.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

MrBob said:


> You go too far, there are just some things a woman should never ask a man to do, Strawberry creams are near the top of that list.



Wait what? They're definitely not the worst of the bunch.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Wait what? They're definitely not the worst of the bunch.



You deviant!


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 28, 2012)

MrBob said:


> You go too far, there are just some things a woman should never ask a man to do, Strawberry creams are near the top of that list.


What about coffee creams? Of course if I had my very own BHM to ply with such delights, there might be rewards....(3 strawberry creams = 1 kiss, perhaps).. We FFAs have ways of persuading...




Sasquatch! said:


> Wait what? They're definitely not the worst of the bunch.


Oh! What is worse?


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone have a van down by the river that I can live in?


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Does anyone have a van down by the river that I can live in?



As long as you don't go down there with Neil. It didn't work out so well for the last one that went down there with him.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> As long as you don't go down there with Neil. It didn't work out so well for the last one that went down there with him.


 

Neil? or Matt?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2012)

he shot his baby


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2012)

Haha.

You guys are such musical nerds.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Can you not smell yourself? Really?
> 
> Ugh.



Not a bug but a feature. As I half-remember the quote, "The human race's greatest strength is that it can get used to anything. This is also the human race's reatest weakness."

After all, if you couldn't filter out your own scent, how would you smell anything else?


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> Not a bug but a feature. As I half-remember the quote, "The human race's greatest strength is that it can get used to anything. This is also the human race's reatest weakness."
> 
> After all, if you couldn't filter out your own scent, how would you smell anything else?


 

Come on. Normal people know when they're getting a bit ripe and that it's time to go and hose themselves down.


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> Not a bug but a feature. As I half-remember the quote, "The human race's greatest strength is that it can get used to anything. This is also the human race's reatest weakness."
> 
> After all, if you couldn't filter out your own scent, how would you smell anything else?



This is true, but an individual's scent exists in a gradient from "freshly washed (smells like their soap)" to "filthy and soaked in sweat." If a person spends more time at the former end, as they should, then they should not be desensitized to the latter.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> What about coffee creams? Of course if I had my very own BHM to ply with such delights, there might be rewards....(3 strawberry creams = 1 kiss, perhaps).. We FFAs have ways of persuading...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! What is worse?



Every time I read your posts I suddenly feel like I want to eat crumpets.

haha


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> What about coffee creams? Of course if I had my very own BHM to ply with such delights, there might be rewards....(3 strawberry creams = 1 kiss, perhaps).. We FFAs have ways of persuading...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! What is worse?



Coconut Eclairs? Am I thinking of the right box?


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Coconut Eclairs? *Am I thinking of the right box?*



Heh.........


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> Heh.........



Oh HELL Melian! I only found out about that like LAST WEEK.




*rummages in Melian's for some sweet sweet morsels*


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh HELL Melian! I only found out about that like LAST WEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The best morsels are at the bottom


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> The best morsels are at the bottom



*digs deep for some orange creams*


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> *digs deep for some orange creams*



That sounds like something you'd get from a box in New Jersey.

ETA: in addition to VD.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> That sounds like something you'd get from a box in New Jersey.
> 
> ETA: in addition to VD.



I guess that answers the question "Where do Oompa Loompas stash their candy?"


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2012)

Why do people use the term "fuck like a pornstar"? does that mean there's a lot of pausing for different camera angle takes and lighting changes or the grip sneezed in the middle of a scene? Fucking like a pornstar sounds super lame.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> That sounds like something you'd get from a box in New Jersey.
> 
> ETA: in addition to VD.


Only if by 'box' you mean 'lot lizard', Canada.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 28, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Only if by 'box' you mean 'lot lizard', Canada.



Hey, keep it classy. They prefer to be called Recreational Retiles.


----------



## Goreki (Aug 28, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Hey, keep it classy. They prefer to be called Recreational Retiles.


Why am I thinking about Leisure Suit Larry all of a sudden?


----------



## MrBob (Aug 29, 2012)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Why do people use the term "fuck like a pornstar"? does that mean there's a lot of pausing for different camera angle takes and lighting changes or the grip sneezed in the middle of a scene? Fucking like a pornstar sounds super lame.



It means you can keep your socks on.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 29, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> What about coffee creams? Of course if I had my very own BHM to ply with such delights, there might be rewards....(3 strawberry creams = 1 kiss, perhaps).. We FFAs have ways of persuading...



You think I can be bought so easily? Well, maybe a couple of coffee creams. Strawberry creams would require way more than a kiss though...if I'm going to be a whore, damn it....I'm going to be an expensive whore!


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 29, 2012)

MrBob said:


> You think I can be bought so easily? Well, maybe a couple of coffee creams. Strawberry creams would require way more than a kiss though...if I'm going to be a whore, damn it....I'm going to be an expensive whore!



Maybe this is where I've been going wrong in relationships....
I should perhaps carry coffee creams on my person at all times


----------



## MrBob (Aug 29, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Maybe this is where I've been going wrong in relationships....
> I should perhaps carry coffee creams on my person at all times



I'd settle for a pack of Rolos to be honest, I'm easily pleased.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 30, 2012)

Melian said:


> The best morsels are at the bottom



I'm fucked, I'm average at best. I never get "deep like" or to the "bottom." can I just sit back and watch you dig them out?


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 30, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm fucked, I'm average at best. I never get "deep like" or to the "bottom." can I just sit back and watch you dig them out?




This just read so dirty for me. Haha.

COUGAR ALERT.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 30, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> This just read so dirty for me. Haha.
> 
> COUGAR ALERT.



I'm glad you got the real meaning ;-)


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 30, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm glad you got the real meaning ;-)



we're talking nose-picking, right?


----------



## samuraiscott (Aug 30, 2012)

Why is there another pop radio station in Atlanta?


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 18, 2012)

Why do you act the way you do? Ugh. So painful.


----------



## Melian (Sep 18, 2012)

Despite the fact that they are both very diverse countries, why is it that Australia manages to be laid-back, blunt and awesome, whereas Canada is a hyper-sensitive, overly-PC, whiny bag of asshats?

FFS, I had a friend who worked for the Australian government who could show up to work with a mohawk. That would never fly around here.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 18, 2012)

These two might have the answer.







Melian said:


> Despite the fact that they are both very diverse countries, why is it that Australia manages to be laid-back, blunt and awesome, whereas Canada is a hyper-sensitive, overly-PC, whiny bag of asshats?
> 
> FFS, I had a friend who worked for the Australian government who could show up to work with a mohawk. That would never fly around here.



View attachment avril-lavigne-435.jpg


----------



## Melian (Sep 19, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> These two might have the answer.



Ugh......*shudder*

Could she be any more of a pretentious twat? (that was a rhetorical question, not a question with no answer)


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 19, 2012)

She's a dolt. But he gets a super-deal, it's like fucking a 14 year old girl AND a 14 yo boy.

Ha.




Melian said:


> Ugh......*shudder*
> 
> Could she be any more of a pretentious twat? (that was a rhetorical question, not a question with no answer)


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 25, 2012)

If science says nothing can exist without a genesis... where did the space junk that created the universe come from?


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 5, 2012)

Why does Motown music instantly make a person feel better about life?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 5, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Why does Motown music instantly make a person feel better about life?



QFT. Motown is as an angel chorus.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Oct 5, 2012)

How can some people actually not love Halloween?


----------



## Goreki (Oct 5, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> How can some people actually not love Halloween?


Because they don't like costumes or fun. I don't trust them...


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 6, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> QFT. Motown is as an angel chorus.



Amen!






Since I need to get my ten characters in to make this post count!


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 6, 2012)

Why do you do the things you do?


----------



## cakeboy (Oct 6, 2012)

Melian said:


> Despite the fact that they are both very diverse countries, why is it that Australia manages to be laid-back, blunt and awesome, whereas Canada is a hyper-sensitive, overly-PC, whiny bag of asshats?
> 
> FFS, I had a friend who worked for the Australian government who could show up to work with a mohawk. That would never fly around here.



Social engineering by assholes


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 7, 2012)

Melian said:


> Ugh......*shudder*
> 
> Could she be any more of a pretentious twat? (that was a rhetorical question, not a question with no answer)



What if there were no rhetorical questions?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 7, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> What if there were no rhetorical questions?



my brain just went into an infinite loop, and then it exploded.


----------



## bremerton (Oct 7, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> What if there were no rhetorical questions?





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> my brain just went into an infinite loop, and then it exploded.



mom: "what your father says is false."

dad: "what your mother says is true."


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2012)

Why does food on a stick just taste better?


----------



## MrBob (Nov 19, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> my brain just went into an infinite loop, and then it exploded.


Hozay, whatever you do, don't try and google Google...you'll break the internet.


----------

